# how to make games in c++



## mayoorite (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi! guys i am a beginner in c++ and want to make a game in c++(its a project for computer exhibition).So please help me in making simple games.And i also don`t know to create graphics in c++.

Please reply


----------



## webgenius (Nov 16, 2011)

Learn to use graphics libraries in C++


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2011)

Knowledge of Graphics in C++, isn't necessary for you to built games in them.

If you really mean, "simple", by the term, simple games, then you can start with non-graphic games, like Hangman (Word Guessing Game), Tic-Tac-Toe or similar puzzles.
Posssiblities are endless.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 16, 2011)

learn some Graphics library like openGL.

or
for simple games
C++ Game Programming


----------



## priyaranjan (Nov 27, 2011)

mayoorite said:


> Hi! guys i am a beginner in c++ and want to make a game in c++(its a project for computer exhibition).So please help me in making simple games.And i also don`t know to create graphics in c++.
> 
> Please reply



if u want to do game programing then u can learn some library like allegro . This library is open source u need to down load binaries of this library and configure it with your 
VISUAL C++  compiler and can start programing . just google "how to configure allegro with visual c++". And find some tutorial on allegro.  Have fun !


----------



## Neuron (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd recommend you to make a game using Dark GDK first.Then move on and learn advanced APIs if you want to take it as a career.


----------

